# identify new posts?



## Stefan (Oct 2, 2006)

On the twistypuzzles forum each forum tells me whether there's a post I haven't read yet, and each thread page shows me which posts I've already read so I know where to continue reading the thread. I don't see anything like this here and it's annoying me. Am I doing something wrong or is it just not possible here? I do see that each forum shows me which threads have something new, but that's by far not enough.


----------



## pjk (Oct 2, 2006)

I believe it will notify you if you stay logged in, and your cookies are enabled. To receive new posts via email, check:
http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=317

Since activity in this forum is rather low, I usually just browse the forum and see by date when the last post was, etc.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there really no way to make the system highlight new posts inside threads just like it already highlights modified threads inside forums?


----------



## pjk (Oct 3, 2006)

Where does it highlight modified threads inside forums? Can you please take a screenshot? I will tyr my best to come up with something to do this, but I'd like to find out exactually what you're looking for.


----------



## UberStuber (Oct 3, 2006)

You can click on "view New Posts" which is in the "My controls" box above. Its not quite what you're looking for, but that's what I use to view new posts.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 5, 2006)

Most of the time that "view new posts" results in an error.


----------



## pjk (Oct 5, 2006)

What type of error do you get? Can you screenshot it?

Where does it highlight modified threads inside forums? Can you please take a screenshot? I will tyr my best to come up with something to do this, but I'd like to find out exactually what you're looking for.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 5, 2006)

Just use the twistypuzzles forum and you'll see what I'm looking for. I'll attach a screenshot of what you already have here. Can't take a screenshot of the "new posts" error message right now because currently I don't get the error. Though, it still shows me wrong data. The one topic it does shows me does *not* contain new posts and several topics that *do* contain new posts are *not* listed.

Edit: when I try to submit this post I get this error message:

"The file you requested to upload was greater than the limit the administrator has set for your group."

But it's only 86k and the system says the limit is 100k. Alright, so no screenshot.


----------



## pjk (Oct 5, 2006)

Are you positive it is only 86k? I will increase the max upload size shortly.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2006)

87817 Bytes. Why do your questions often suggest I'm stupid? I'll try attaching it again... no, still doesn't work.


----------



## pjk (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay, it must be this forum, acting up on us. My posts don't intend to make you feel or look stupid at all (in fact, you seem very bright, in regards to coding/cubing/other stuff). I have noticed that online, people get a wrong impression of another person. There is absolutely no way you can really judge a person by the way they type online. I have come to learn that I never really take anything online that is said to me in a serious way, more to just talk/learn/realize the situation, regardless of how the message is presented. 

I will continue to look into error, and get back with you if I find anything.
Patrick


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2006)

While you're at it, could you fix the search function? I can't believe the search for "3x3" not finding any result is correct. And when will the "official forum search" be back again? Also, can I see all posts made by one user like I can at the twistypuzzles forum? How?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll try to attach only the relevant part of the screenshot, that's a 7k file.

Edit: Ok, I was allowed to do it. However, it doesn't get displayed. And if I click on the image link, I get a "The error returned was:" with nothing after the colon!


----------



## pjk (Oct 7, 2006)

> *
> While you're at it, could you fix the search function? I can't believe the search for "3x3" not finding any result is correct. And when will the "official forum search" be back again? Also, can I see all posts made by one user like I can at the twistypuzzles forum? How?
> *



As far as new posts go, check "Today's active topics" under the forum but above the online users list. Or, you can follow this link:
http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.p...&CODE=getactive

As far as the search function, since the forum is hosted for free, the search is currently offline, and I have no control over it. Hopefully it will be fixed soon, but I can't guarantee anything. In the meantime, I will start complaining in the support forums about it.

As far as seeing all posts by a user, I am yet to find a way to do that, but I will ask in the support forums to find out for sure. 

It will take me some time to get back to you on these issues, as I have a ton of work to do along with my 4 sites and work offline, etc. I really appreciate you bringing up these issues, as I don't recognize them all, and the only way to fix a problem is by finding the problem. Thanks for your time and effort, I will get back to you ASAP.
Patrick


----------

